# Okay, this wasn't written but....it really happened!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Same thing happened to me only I was in my 40's so no excuse. I was trying a new saddle on a horse and didnt get cinched up tight enough. I felt the saddle slip so I readjusted with the opposite leg and over I went, saddle and all. Thankfully the horse didnt take off, just stood there looking at me with this "you silly monkey" look on her face.


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

It almost happened to me, I was jumping over an oxer and I lost my stirrup. So when I landed all my weight went on one foot and the saddle slipped right under, but sense I only had one stirrup I was ablr to jump off. LOL At lest the horse I was riding was a short lil halflinger, lol. He also just stoped and looked at me like I was nuts, lol.

Meg


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Once when I had only been riding for a few months, I decided I'd try to canter on Heidi, a frisky young paint mare I'd been leasing. She took the que and booked with it, since she was still pretty green her canter was more like a gallop. I had only cantered once before so cantering was new to me! Once we broke into the canter It didnt' feel right, everything felt all loose and floppy. I was like what the heck is going on and then she turned around the corner and my saddle slipped on to her side and didn't stop there! In my paniced state I just jumped away from her as to not get trampled. I laid on the ground for a minute and after a few more strides realized I was gone and she walked over nosing my cheek looking at me saying "Whacha doing down there?"


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

lol that would have to be the most funniest fall the only thing like that with me was i was riding my auntys arab when i asked it to canter he took off into a gallop....(he was only just broken in).....
he was galloping 2wards this pile of sticks till he dodged em and then he was galloping straight at this overhanging tree branch so all i could do was grab the reins with 1 hand and basically do a suicide drop thats when he basicall ducked by bending his legs and went straight under the branc GOD was my family worried when the yeen that........later on that day when we were watching that video on the tv as soon as it came to the bolt part all you could see was grass and hear every1 tlkin bout wat a goner i was....well i lived lol


----------

